# logical partition does not exist?

## carpman

Hello, ok i have an install on 3ware pata hardware raid card, 3 drive raid5 600gb, problem is that i am trying to allocate some of the free space to a new partition for backup and storage, i have created the new logical partitions but when i try and create file system it is failing with:

```

mke2fs -j /dev/sda17

mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)

Could not stat /dev/sda17 --- No such file or directory

The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?

```

Below is read out from cfdisk, thing is it not giving correct mount points, the ReiserFS should be 

/usr/src

/usr/portage

the xfs sshould be

/usr/portage/distfiles

```

cfdisk /dev/sda

                                        cfdisk 2.12r

                                    Disk Drive: /dev/sda

                             Size: 600135958528 bytes, 600.1 GB

                   Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 72962

    Name          Flags        Part Type   FS Type             [Label]          Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    sda1          Boot          Primary    Linux ext3          [/boot]             106.93

    sda5                        Logical    Linux ext3          [/]                1044.62

    sda6                        Logical    Linux swap / Solaris                   1044.62

    sda7                        Logical    Linux ReiserFS                         6292.34

    sda8                        Logical    Linux ext3          [/usr]             6292.34

    sda9                        Logical    Linux ReiserFS                         1571.03

    sda10                       Logical    Linux ReiserFS                         1044.62

    sda11                       Logical    Linux XFS          [/usr/portage]      5239.51

    sda12                       Logical    Linux ext3          [/var]             2097.45

    sda13                       Logical    Linux ext3          [/var/tmp]         6292.34

    sda14                       Logical    Linux ext3          [/opt]             3142.06

    sda15                       Logical    Linux ext3          [/home]           10487.24

    sda16                       Logical    Linux                                400003.60

    sda17                       Logical    Linux                                100002.96

                                Logical    Free Space                            55471.29

```

Any ideas?

cheers

----------

## NeddySeagoon

carpman,

The kernel only supports 15 partitions on SCSI drives. See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt 

```
  8 block       SCSI disk devices (0-15)

                  0 = /dev/sda          First SCSI disk whole disk

                 16 = /dev/sdb          Second SCSI disk whole disk

                 32 = /dev/sdc          Third SCSI disk whole disk
```

----------

## carpman

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> carpman,
> 
> The kernel only supports 15 partitions on SCSI drives. See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thats a bummer, will have to slim down my partition scheme as raid controller only allows one array.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

carpman,

You could 'fix' the kernel. IDE disks are allowed 63 partitions.

----------

## carpman

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> carpman,
> 
> You could 'fix' the kernel. IDE disks are allowed 63 partitions.

 

Lol, if only i have the skills, i am not tech illiterate doing some PC support but programming and kernel hacking are way out of my league.

If was just a matter of changing the number 15 to something higher then i would give it a go but i feel that if it was this easy it would already have been done.

cheers

----------

